# Deleted .apk still in app drawer?



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I deleted some Verizon bloat just using Root Explorer but the apps still show in the app drawer, what gives?

And is there a way in Root Explorer to access an external sdcard on this phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

What app?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> What app?


VZ Nav, VZ ringtones, and Google+, but I just figured it out. Had to delete the updates on the /data section as well. Also figured out my issue on Root Explorer, that had to go to /mnt to find the external sdcard.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I seen thus a few other times. First obviously try a reboot. If that don't work, go to system/apps delete the odex counterparts for the app also. Then go to system/data/app and if the app is in there junk it to.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Youve most likely updated said app. Remove it from /data/app.

Also clear your cache/dalvik cache.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------

